
Ask HN: Emacs Users, what's in your .emacs file? (2017) - pebblexe
As a continuation of the last time this was posted: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1654164
======
itamarst
I spent a lot of time maintaining a .emacs. Then I found Spacemacs and now
it's _much_ shorter - the majority is just spacemacs boilerplate:

[https://github.com/itamarst/dotfiles/blob/master/.spacemacs#...](https://github.com/itamarst/dotfiles/blob/master/.spacemacs#L310-L358)
and
[https://github.com/itamarst/dotfiles/blob/master/.spacemacs#...](https://github.com/itamarst/dotfiles/blob/master/.spacemacs#L32-L72)
are most my customizations.

------
pebblexe
For me it's a simple undotree toggle:

    
    
      ;; undotree
      (defun undo-tree-visualizer-toggle ()
        (interactive)
        (if (get-buffer undo-tree-visualizer-buffer-name)
            (undo-tree-visualizer-quit)
          (undo-tree-visualize)))
      ;; Represent undo-history as an actual tree (visualize with C-x u)
      (setq undo-tree-mode-lighter "")
      (require 'undo-tree)
      (global-undo-tree-mode)
      (global-set-key [f8] 'undo-tree-visualizer-toggle)

------
sk8ingdom
I use mine [1] mostly for Org-mode but there are a few other goodies included.
Eventually I'd like to wrap it with use-package for portability.

To the curious: don't hesitate to ask.

To the critical: don't hesitate to point out improvements!

[1]
[https://github.com/sk8ingdom/.emacs.d](https://github.com/sk8ingdom/.emacs.d)

------
ahoka
[https://gist.github.com/ahoka/aa2a83196ceab44ab400](https://gist.github.com/ahoka/aa2a83196ceab44ab400)

It's much better since I have learned about use-package.

------
leed25d
My .emacs file has been accreting since around 1988. It is a hot mess, I would
be embarrassed for anyone to see it.

~~~
sigjuice
Dot Emacs Bankruptcy might be for you :p

[https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/DotEmacsBankruptcy](https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/DotEmacsBankruptcy)

